# Help identify year of colson



## 30sRollfast (Jun 10, 2008)

I got this colson at a swap last weekend anyone know what year it could be.










thanks in advance


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 10, 2008)

*I am buying a Colson like this...*

I am in the process of buying a Colson similar to this... same frame, tank, fenders, light etc. Different rims and carrier? I was told mine was forties? I know that doesn't really narrow it done but, anyway. Nice Looking Bicycle


----------



## mynameislegion (Jul 10, 2008)

Post War , pre 1954 (merged with Evans). Guessing 52.


----------



## 30sRollfast (Jul 10, 2008)

yea the bike should be done by august 1st.paint work is just about done(fenders left)waiting on chrome work to be done.still need a few things.new departure hub shells front and rear if anyone has any.i will post pictures when its done.


----------



## 30sRollfast (Aug 17, 2008)

its done finally,now i can move on to the monark or twinbar. the list goes on


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 17, 2008)

*Nice job, looks great!*

Keep up the good work!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

That's BEAUTIFUL! I wish mine looked that nice.


----------



## Brentville (Aug 22, 2008)

*Looks great*

I have a pre war Colson that has the same fender light and like in your before pics, it has only the bottom of the light.  Where did you get the light?  Any ideas for sourcing other parts?

Thanks


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 22, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hello Brentville,

Welcome to the forums, I'm glad to see another Colson fan. While I try not to use Ebay too much (you could lose your sanity buying things off Ebay) it is usually a GREAT source for the hard to find parts; parts for a light like your Delta Torpedo (or Delta Winner) should be very easily found there; you may even find a new old stock light. If I can remember, I'll check later...

Good Luck.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 22, 2008)

*Brentville:*

I posted several links for you to use; they are on one of your threads; these links are for ebay items, more specifically the parts you are looking for, I think. 

The thread url is:

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=14804#post14804

Hope these help.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 24, 2008)

Just thought that I would add a shot of my Colson Bullnose SuperCruiser resto that I completed a while back. It was just the Cruiser when I got it but I like the Cushioner forks so I bought a set. I have added the correct taillight and badge since the photo. Now I just need the correct front fender braces.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 24, 2008)

That's amazing! I'm very jealous, my Colson is looking worse every day. :eek: The colors are very nice.   There's a yellow Colson like this on ebay right now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110282483128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 24, 2008)

Great choice of bikes and colors. Colson had some really neat stuff. Great restoration!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 24, 2008)

*Looks great...*

Just an FYI the Super Cruiser would have also had chrome rims.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 6, 2008)

*Rear Fender Reflector...*

I'm sorry to bother you 30sRollfast, but do you think you could post a picture here of the rear fender reflector on your marroon blister tank? (Just curious as to what you used and what they should have had originally).


----------



## 30sRollfast (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope this helps you out its a delta reflector taken from a ladies higgins.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 8, 2008)

*oh, ok, thanks.*

That does help. May I also ask: are those NOS Lightning Darts?


----------



## 30sRollfast (Sep 8, 2008)

They are lightning darts i got them off a monark im working on. they were in super great shape.I did get 2 26inch and 3 24inch darts all but 1 is nos for 10 bucks i really like those tires.hows your colson coming along?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lucky!*

I'm jealous! Yes, I like them too, they seem to be very nice tires. Not much is getting done but little by little it's coming along I suppose  Its sitting disassembled in the shop looking sad at the moment.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 8, 2008)

It certianly doesn't look that nice ^^^  and probably won't for a while.


----------



## 30sRollfast (Sep 8, 2008)

and remember taking your time and doing things right will pay off in the long run.and just have fun doing it
                                     Tim


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2008)

I just found my NBJ Colson book this evening, and that style chainring (and frame) were used from 1950-54. ~Adam


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 14, 2008)

*My Flying-Ace-To-Be*






Here's how far it's gotten.  I've changed the grips, the handlebars, and the wheelset. Now it has a new departure model "D" hub which I fully relubed. It rides very nicely now, though the spokes need to be tweaked.


----------

